# Big time separation anxiety issues - help!



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi,

We are having some big separation anxiety issues with Willoughby - and they are getting worse, not better. 

I'm only gone a few days a week for just a couple hours. But when I come home, he's torn apart everything in his xpen thing. I stopped putting food in there because he threw it all around. I stopped putting water in there because he spilled it over. Now he's tearing apart his pee pads! Today he tore it apart so much he end up covered in... doo! Yikes! I had to give him an immediate bath. 

He also is so upset that when I return I know he's wearing himself down because he is exhausted to the bone and wimpering for about 5 minutes after I return. I feel terrible - what do I do? He's going to have to get used to me being gone a bit most days. I can't barricade myself in the house. But I feel awful that he's getting more and more upset each time I leave. 

Any suggestions? 

Christy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would put him in a crate with nothing else.....no pad,no toy,no nothing.Not as punishment---but to calm him.Quincy still is put in a crate when I have to leave for very long.Just the plain plastic crate,with nothing else.He goes in there by himself to "get away" and sleep.It isn't mean,they actually need this.I know it may seem harsh,but if you nip it in the bud right away he'll be better off in the long run.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

My fear is though that he'll still poop in there and I'll come home with a dog covered in feces! I don't think he'd hold off just b/c there was no pad in there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Christy,
Have you tried putting one of your dirty shirts in with him? You can also get the snuggle puppy to make him feel safe. Also try leaving the Tv or radio on. Make sure everyone keeps their Goodbyes and hello's as calm as possible. Do not make a big deal when you come and go. When you come home ignore him for a few seconds, don't even look at him. After you wait a beat, have him sit and quiet before you let him out. When you are home, put him in the pens area and practice leaving the room. Only come back when he is quiet. Do not just put him in the pen when you leave the house or he will relate the pen with you leaving. All my guys had this issue, but if you stick with it, they will come around. My guys are very good when I leave.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh yes he will---keep the crate small---they do not like to be in their own pee and poo....they learn to hold it.I wouldn't leave him in there for a long period of time,but start with a small amount of time,like 15 min.and build it up.Did the breeder crate train him?Most do so he is famailiar with the crate.If so,the time is longer.My Quince was 16 wks.and flew(in a plane) with delays etc.--he was in a crate for many hours and never pooped or peed.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

> they do not like to be in their own pee and poo


But the past two days he been in it! Yesterday it was just his feet - today the crap was all over the floor, and a lot on him. Yuck! I had to give him a bath the second I walked in the door. Will he grow out of that then? (he's 9 weeks old)

I have a crate, but thus far I've just had him in the xpen thing and that's what he was in at the breeder's.

I'm going to try all the other suggestions too - TV might be a good one. We have noticed he is entranced by it - lol!

christy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Christy,
> Also try leaving the Tv or radio on. Make sure everyone keeps their Goodbyes and hello's as calm as possible. Do not make a big deal when you come and go. When you come home ignore him for a few seconds, don't even look at him. After you wait a beat, have him sit and quiet before you let him out. When you are home, put him in the pens area and practice leaving the room. Only come back when he is quiet. Do not just put him in the pen when you leave the house or he will relate the pen with you leaving. All my guys had this issue, but if you stick with it, they will come around. My guys are very good when I leave.


Great advise, Monte was really bad when I would leave the house and this is what worked for me. Now when I come home both boys will just sit and stare at me while I go through the mail or put things away before taking them out.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Christy,

I leave the T.V. on for Sissy. It does get better.

You might check out this thread - Lina had some great advice - it was at
thread #52

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=49326#post49326

Poor baby - he loves you so much!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Great advise, Monte was really bad when I would leave the house and this is what worked for me. Now when I come home both boys will just sit and stare at me while I go through the mail or put things away before taking them out.


Do they spin while they are waiting? LOL. I think these are the guys that like to spin. Sorry if I am confused.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Yes it is my boys that love to spin.. They are both really good and just sit waiting for me to come over to them. It's a totally different story when DH comes home (Riley howels) but then again they are already out of their pens.

Christy dont worry, he just needs to realize you ARE coming back for him. I also give the boys a cookie right before I walk out the door.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is very, very young......I would try all of it...but the bigger the area you give him,the bigger mess he can make.My experience does not go back to a hav that young...I assumed he was 10-12 weeks.Hopefully a few more people/breeders will post and give you more info.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was going to suggest a crate too. I never used an expen with Brady when we went out, always used the crate and still do. He knows it is his "safe place". Brady never had 1 accident in his crate. I do leave the tv on and a light for him. I would try to leave for short intervals and increase them over time. Brady always gets a special treat (chicken) when he goes in the crate. He runs right into the crate when I pick up my purse and waits for his treat. It does get better, it just takes some time and patience.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Marie, for posting that link! I was just going to paste that up here myself. 

I had just as big of a separation anxiety issue as you're having, Christy, and the things I did really worked very well. Also, something I didn't mention on my previous post was that I also worked my way up to the expen... I feel like it's too much space to give your puppy when he's already afraid of being alone. If you put him in his crate so that all he can do is turn around but not move around, he won't pee or poop in there. The reason he is spreading it around isn't because he's pooping where he's sleeping, but rather because he's so upset that he's running over it and spreading it around that way. If he's stuck in a place where there's NO WAY that he can poop without laying in it, he won't do it... unless he's sick or something like that. Julie had some great advice for the crate. First do 15 minutes while you are in the house, slowly increase to 2 hours while leaving the house. Once he goes in his crate and does not cry at all, I would start to put him in his crate while it's in the expen but not locking the door. He will then know that he has the comfort of the crate even though he's stuck in the expen. Does that make sense? It worked wonders for me. Basically, I got Kubrick used to being in his crate so he knew that being alone was not so bad. Then I moved the crate into the expen so he would be comfortable in the pen with the crate there. He used to go into it to sleep. Once you are ready to move Willoughby to the expen, that's when you start using the tips I gave in the previous thread that Marie linked to... although leaving the TV on and having a key word that you use when you leave should be used for the crate as well!

Good luck!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, I also give all my guys Lamb Lung treats before I leave. I say, goodbye and have a good day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, I would try to get him used to the crate while you are home--A crate will become a safe haven where he can get away when he is pooped- it should be small enough so that he can just lie down and turn around. What we did with Cash (who was only introduced to a crate right before he went on the plane to get to us :frusty: ) is we would leave the crate with the door open with a nice comfy pad in it -- and lure him in it with toys and high value treats. At night we would lure him into the crate and kept the crate eye level right next to our bed-- the first couple of nights he cried and scratched for 15 -20 minutes. but then he slept--- and only woke us if he had to go- while he was young we kept peepads up stairs (don't make too much fuss over these nighttime potties just a good boy and right back in the crate) be sure to lure him to do his biz on pads or outside before your put him in the crate. the rule of thumb for holding it is as many hours as their age. at two months they can hold it 2 hours, 4 months 4 hours-- except at night - by 4 months they should be able to hold it through the night. A puppy shouldn't be crated for more than 4 hours (except at night.) I bet willoughby won't soil his crate. good luck--- it does get easier---


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think he is very young and your expectations might be just a tiny bit high .. I know it is hard with a new puppy but it sounds like he just left his Mommy amd his litter and he is not very secure in your home yet .. 
It is different if he was in a x pen with other puppies his litter mates now he is on his own .
I think being contained in a crate is a good idea but you need to get him used to being in the crate first .. Baby steps .. 
If you cannot stay with him all the time is there someone who could spell you for an hour or so you do not leave him totally on his own ..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been so lucky, as I know separation anxiety can be common with Havanese. Neither my first Hav nor Maddie have had separation anxiety. But I worked with them by leaving the house in very small time increments. I started with a minute, then several minutes, then 15 minutes, a half hour, etc. I always say the exact same thing when I leave..."I'll be right back". I also give a treat when I leave. Since I didn't know if Maddie had separation anxiety and she was in a new home, I put her in the plastic crate when I left, even when I left for 1 minute. That way, she always knew I was coming back and I was going to let her out of the crate. After several weeks, I tried leaving her outside the crate and had no problems. She just sits up in a chair looking out of our front window or sleeping until we come home. But I've never left her longer than a couple of hours. 

P.S. Also, Maddie was comfortable in a plastic crate as she slept in one. If your pup isn't sleeping in one, you might try that first.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I would practice and I would keep it short when you can. He needs to learn that you are going to come back. You will need to determine whether the xpen or crate would work better. I would put him in with a treat (perhaps a bully stick) , leave for 10-15 minutes and come back. Try again a few hours later. Each day you can extend it a couple minutes until he understands that you always come home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

9 weeks is very young to expect him to not pee or poop whereever he is for a long period of time. The crate worked well for us, but not for long periods when they were that young. If you need to leave for a while, why not try the cloth potty pads, in a frame and do not put anything else in there. Thats a tough one,
My best suggetion I have is not always the best for all but = Get another pup to keep him busy- lol


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This may have already been mentioned, but what do you do with him at night? If you use a small plastic crate on a nightstand by your bed, then he may get used to the crate as his "den". You aren't going to be able to leave him for very long as he is so young...Do you have someone who can come over to let him out to do his business after a couple of hours? Do you feed him in the morning before leaving? You may have to wait and feed him later on the days you work. I was lucky and didn't have these issues, but my puppies were much older when I got them. Hang in there and keep working at it. It will get better.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda does not tear things up but he has anx. prob too when I leave. Remember you pup is only 9 weeks ok still very young. Every one did have great ideas for you . The old dirty shirt works great with the TV on or radio helps he wont feel so alone.I talk to yoda every time I leave the house"Yoda I will be right back you be a good a good boy and no strangers" .So he has in his mind he has a job to do keep strangers out LOL I even had a friend come by just walk around the house and she told me Yoda barked at them which he rarely does bark.It will get easyer as your pup gets older the puppy is just that a puppy so it will take time you can even put like a tag a war rope in his X pen and like a long lasting treat type thing good luck with your puppy


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you so much for all the tips! 

We tried some of them already and while he is still crying horribly in the crate, he is quicker to calm down now that I don't pick him right up when I get home. I just stay quiet and do whatever while he is nearby, but I don't pay attention to him. I feel bad, but it did help - he calmed down much faster that way. 

And I did take him out of the pen and put him in a small crate, no mat or anything. And yep - no peeing or otherwise in there! I gave him a small treat when I put him in an he still wailed after he ate it but he sure does enjoy it. 

We've left the TV on for him too. My husband left on Animal Planet! 

I'm trying to get him more used to it. I put him in there while I was in the shower today. 

We'll keep working on it! Of course now he's marking all over the house! ugh! Maybe it was b/c he was watching Animal Planet - lol. He's a high maintenance pup! 

Thanks again,

Christy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just saw this thread, and I know we've talked about a little bit, and you've gotten some great advice here.

I can only reiterate that he IS still VERY young, hon. An infant, really. I do remember dealing with quite a bit of separation anxiety for a few months but then something just "clicked" with her. I had problems leaving her here with other family members! lol, she would drive THEM crazy whining for ME to come home. 

Gucci did better in the xpen, but I do believe some dogs do better in the crate! It sounds like Bee bug might be a better canditate for crating, atleast until he's older, more "secure".

The beauty of the relationship with a dog is something that has to be built, like we do with our human kids. You just have to be really consistent with the routine right now. They are smart dogs and will learn what you teach them, but remember that he is still a small puppy. Generally, they don't like to disappoint you and will try to please you, don't give up! That lil' guy loves you a whole lot...and he will learn that you do come home in an hour or so. I know you are with him most of the time, but he needs to learn trust, and trust that you will be home soon!

I've got my OWN problems this week. Apparently, my daughter didn't take Gucci out to potty while we were in Dallas, she's back to using the pads, even though I'm home with her (which is a no no at this point of training! They are only for if I am out or raining.) *sigh*

love ya!
Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

convinced said:


> But the past two days he been in it! Yesterday it was just his feet - today the crap was all over the floor, and a lot on him. Yuck! I had to give him a bath the second I walked in the door. Will he grow out of that then? (he's 9 weeks old)
> 
> I have a crate, but thus far I've just had him in the xpen thing and that's what he was in at the breeder's.
> 
> ...


Hi Christy,
How long have you had your puppy? How long is he left alone? Is it possible to take him with you in a doggie purse? Remember, at 9 weeks old he is still a very young baby. He is anxious and scared I would bet. There are lot's of things you can try, many have been suggested already. There is also a product you can buy that makes a sound of the mommies heartbeat, that might help.

If you are going to be gone more then a couple of hours, you might arrange for someone to come check on him and take him potty. Havanese are bred to be companion dogs and they want nothing more then to be with their owners 24/7. They don't always understand that isn't possible. <grin> They can have seperation anxiety at any age. Patience, time, and lot's of love and time spent with your puppy will make him feel ok about being alone. Hang in there.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

> How long have you had your puppy? How long is he left alone? Is it possible to take him with you in a doggie purse?


I've only had him a couple weeks, and he's only left about 2 hours tops. I can't take him with me because I have doctor appts 2-3 times a week that are for a chronic condition - it's not optional. I wish I was out and about shopping but that's just not the case! Those are usually right after the kids go to school and then I'm back home within 2 hours. I feel really bad about it, but skipping my appts at this time is not optional.

The vet asst suggested the heartbeat thing so I may try that.



> I can only reiterate that he IS still VERY young, hon.


Yeah, I need to keep that in perspective. I have "guilt mom" thing going on like I did with newborns. As in "I'm doing everything wrong!" I guess that's what I need to do - be patient. I just feel so awful that he's crying, then I feel awful that he's marking and that it's frustrating me b/c he may be doing that b/c he's stressed, and then I feel guilty for getting frustrating! (But no, I don't yell at him or anything - just "no!"

sigh... I suck as a dog mom! lol!

Poor Will. He's sleeping right here under my feet looking just like a bebe!

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

convinced said:


> I've only had him a couple weeks, and he's only left about 2 hours tops. then I feel awful that he's marking and that it's frustrating me b/c he may be doing that b/c he's stressed, and then I feel guilty for getting frustrating! (But no, I don't yell at him or anything - just "no!"
> 
> sigh... I suck as a dog mom! lol!
> 
> ...


Christy,
He is too young to be marking, he is probably doing what is known as permissive peeing. If you have had him for a couple of weeks, he was too young to be taken from his littermates and mom in my opinion. I don't agree that you should be correcting him for crying and wanting out of the xpen. He is scared. Like a human baby, he doesn't understand. Pick him up, love him all over, play with him, hold him and enjoy every moment. When you are don't take him out to potty and praise him overly so, for doing what he is suppose to do. Bring him back and put him in the xpen while you are right there. Pet him, reassure him, watch him, let him watch you, etc. It takes time and I know at times that is something we don't have a lot of. <grin> I don't let my puppies leave until they are 10 weeks old at a minimum.

Oh, YOU ARE NOT A BAD DOGGIE MOMMY. You are a doggie mommy wanting to do what is best for your new baby, that is a good thing.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

One thing I did with Capote is while I was still home I'd put him and keep him in his pen with a few toys and such. He'd still see me walking around or doing my thing and at first he was upset cause I wasn't with him, but I just started to ignore him (HARD TO DO!! ) per advice on here and after a while he started to realize I wasn't going anywhere and that just because he was in his pen didn't mean it was a bad thing. 

After that, once he's calm in his pen while you're there, try walking somewhere outside in the house without him. Go mow the lawn or something that gets you out of the house for a few minutes bu not far. Then graduate to going for an hour...a couple hours..etc. When I left I'd leave the radio and a light on for him so he'd have the sound of people talking..and it was usually talk radio. 

I was terrified that capote would get separation anxiety when I first got him..to the point where the first day I left him to go to work I cried almost the whole way there. When I came home he was dancing around happy I was there. 

I kept him gated in the kitchen so he'd have some room to play and eat and go potty (on a pee pad) while I was gone because 9 hours was a long time. But if I wasn't gone that long I would DEFINATELY crate train him. My best friend has her beagle crate trained and it works well. Capote's safe place is in the kitchen and in the bedroom crate. At night when I go to sleep he's in his crate on the floor, and during the day or when he's just taking a nap he's usually lounging on the tile somewhere in the kitchen cause it's cool. 

I'm not sure how you trained him in the bedroom, but what worked really well for me is when I first got him home I'd have him sleeping in a small carrying bag on my bed facing me in my bed...then after a couple days I faced him away...then I'd put that bag on the floor after the couple days, then after a few more days, I put him in his crate. It worked really well..he doesn't make a peep at night, nor in the morning. He waits till I get up to make a sound which affords me the luxury to sleep in.. (thank you lordie!) 

Also when you get back home, don't make it a big deal that you just came home even if you've missed him and you're happy to be there. If it's no big deal that you leave and no big deal that you come home, he'll start to think so too. After a while you can play and love on him and say your hellos after he's calmed down.

I can leave capote alone for about 9-10 hours a day (max!) now for if I have to work and stuff because I work full time. But when I get home it's definately play time!

Hope this helps!! I just went through all this as capote's almost 8 months now so I know how you feel!! Try not to spoil them too much! If they know you won't say no they'll take advantage of it just like kids. But if you show them you're boss and you're the leader of the pack they respect that.. so as much as I want to spoil him rotten I treat him like he's my child and make sure to let him know what 'no' means.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

> he is probably doing what is known as permissive peeing.


What's that? He seems to do it a lot worse after he's been outside and today after the vet he was the worst ever. He wasn't scared at the vet, so I know he wasn't stress.

He did GREAT this first week. So we are so confused this week as to why the regression. Maybe PTSD for leaving his mom?? lol - but maybe?



> I don't agree that you should be correcting him for crying and wanting out of the xpen. He is scared.


Oh. Okay - so is there a place for other stuff but just not yet (not giving in to whimpering, etc.) At what age is that appropriate then? The vet said the same thing about not fussing so I'm confused? Just wait till he's older for that?

Oh gosh. No wonder he is confused. I'm so inconsistent.

So several people mentioned rountine for his security. Like what? I'm so daft that I don't even know how often/how much.

He's pad training. I haven't yet started to take him potty outside although he will go when he's out there to play (supervised.)

I have time because I study mostly at home, but I do still have to work. I'm willing to do what it takes/what he needs. I take regular breaks to have playtime with him and I often will let him just sit with me on my lap and he always sits at my feet so I pet him and we "chat" when I get up for more coffee, etc.

c.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Christy,

I know that your doctors appt's aren't optional and they only take a few hours a week. He will adjust! Here's another idea, really wear him out playing or running around the yard before you have to leave (if you can, or have the kids help) so he'll be nice and tired by the time you head out the door and nap. Don't make a big deal or beat yourself up over it! Its not like he is left alone very much! I know your schedule. (There has been some heated arguments regarding how long to leave you pup/dog home alone here! lol, so I don't want people to assume that you are off strolling in the park all day, or working 2 jobs....or whatever!)

Some people have trained by by keeping them on a very short leash, tied to your waist...so he can't get far enough to have any 'accidents'. I'm don't know what the big difference is between marking and permissive peeing? lol, I know someone else that just got a young male pup (diff breed) that started the marking like behavior when he was a little pup too! Whatever its called, I'm sure its frustrating.

There is also plenty of controversy over when the pups should go home to the owners, some breeders let them leave at 8, others 10, and even others 12. I also got Gucci at 8 weeks, and I think is some ways that was GREAT because we really bonded very closely and she's a bit more dependent on me, I think, maybe more submissive... and she socialized with more humans than dogs (which is probably why she thinks she is human! lol), But on the negative, I think I had more separation anxiety issues than those who got an older puppy, and, she went through a month or so nipping phase, which I'm glad that's over. lol 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston would poop EVERY time in his CRATE ....*

no matter if I was gone 30 minutes or 3 hours. It was horrible. It was a small crate and I would have to wash him and the crate. I was at my wits end.
I started barracading him in a small area in the kitchen. Then if he pooped, I just wiped it up.

I stopped crating him at night after 1-2months [we got him when he was 13 or 14 weeks]...once I knew he wouldn't get up in night and pee/poop. He lays on a dog bed near me.

Now he is 6 months old and has run of the kitchen /dining area while we're gone. If we're gone >2 hours he may or may not leave poop. He's 80% outside trained.

For our situation, the crate and pee pads did NOT work. The majority of people on here use them throughout their dogs life and it works. BUT it does NOT work for every situation. So just thought I'd throw that out there in case you're in a similar situation.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How about when you leave you put some peanut butter in a kong with him in his crate, to get his mind on something else. But only do it when you leave so it's his special treat. 

Nigel would howl, make bird noises, sounded like a monkey, when I first brought him home, and put him in the crate. I would put him in the condo(large crate) with his food and water anchored to the crate, while I was getting my daughter ready for school. It took about 4-5 days for him to stop. But I just ignored him, I made sure he had pottied and had food and water, and I went about my business.

After about 4-5 days he would go in himself after morning potty, because he knew that was were the food was.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

> I know your schedule. .....I don't want people to assume that you are off strolling in the park all day, or working 2 jobs....or whatever!)


lol - well, this is true. Kara does know about my medical status and oh trust me, I'd much rather be home playing with the pup! And I don't think my doctors would appreciate him coming along! But I am an at-home mom that even does most of her studies from home so I got the dog knowing I'd be home most of the day and I am. But some things can't be help. Nope - no park strolling for this girl! I only have appts usually 2 days a week so he's not in there that often.



> How about when you leave you put some peanut butter in a kong with him in his crate, to get his mind on something else. But only do it when you leave so it's his special treat.


That's what the vet suggested too. I think I'll try that.

I guess I do need to keep in mind that he's just a baby and just go with it instead of stressing so much that I'm doing everything wrong. Like with my kids, we just had to learn to adapt to each other when they were infants and it took a while to find what worked for us.

I think we'll keep trying a few different things but be patient and mindful that he's still adjusting to us and just relax about it. 

-Christy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know it feels like a "big issue" at the moment, but its not, its just a period of adjustment, in a few weeks or months, you'll be back figuring out how to survive "teething", and then when that passes, you'll be really adjusted and in tune to him, as will he be to you. You have a good plan to relax about it!

You've raised two wonderful little boys, you can handle a puppy!  I never doubted that for a moment. lol, I don't take Gucci to my doctor's appt's and she is fine, very happy and well adjusted at almost 9 months now, but relatively laid back around 3-4.

Your problems are minor compared to my neighbors w/ the lab/weimerheimer mix. They still have to keep him gated in the kitchen (at 5 months) because he tears up their house, plants and they are afraid he'll kill the cat. Well, yesterday, apparently the pantry was left cracked open and he managed to pull out most of the lower 3 shelves of food and DEMOLISH it and eat a bunch of stuff, etc. LOL.....I can't imagine walking home to that! That dog is big, wild and not very obedient! lol, now i really feel sorry for them! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Christy, you are so sweet. I know it must feel terrible to leave him - but he will survive. 

I remember when we first got Sissy and I would have to leave her I had such a tugging at my heart. She got used to it and Willoughby will too.

I am one that thinks the more love you can throw them the more secure they will feel - I am a sucker...lololol I have never yelled or spoken harshly at Sissy. 

All will be better with time - just know it does get better.

I am not an expert but maybe the potty pads are confusing him - maybe he should learn that all potty must be outside.

Also, I was wondering if he is marking inside because of the cat - maybe a dominance thing?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

A friend of mine with a lab just game me a suggestion for a treat that keeps her lab puppy busy for a long while. She said she found kong recipes online. She fills a kong with kibble on the bottom, a small bit of peanut butter and then plain yogurt. Then she freezes it. She says her puppy loves it. Might be a good thing to put in with her when you leave. (You may want to make sure it agrees with him first)


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...I was looking around for a thread that pertains to the specific problem I'm having. I'm just confused as to what I should do, so I'm going to ask your opinions.

You guys know about Amy's past & how she was crated for the first four years. In turn, she HATES her crate! I've tried all the tricks in the book to get her to like it, but to no avail. I need to bathe her EVERY time I leave her in the crate because she drools everywhere & stinks, it's just gross. SO.....my alternative was gating her in the mudroom with her blanket, toys, noise, etc. This was going ok until Friday when I came home to find that she had dragged all of our shoes underneath the gate & tore up the throw rug underneath them. (Thank God, she didn't destroy any shoes!!!!!) The next time we went out, Mike left her free in the house & she was calm when we got home, nothing pooped or peed on or torn up. I was thrilled. All was well the next three times we left the house, no problems! Today, I come home to find that she's peed on the upstairs hall carpeting AGAIN! This time we were only gone for 1/2 hour. 

What's the right thing to do? Her behavior has improved alot! We've been doing long walks each day & obediance training faithfully, but I still don't know how to handle leaving her. She's still in heat, so maybe it has something to do with that? Any advice would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jen,

I wish I could help you but I have some issues with Milo having accidents in the house again after many weeks of thinking it was over. I know there are some who will tell you to keep her in an enclosed area but it doesn't work for me. Milo is great when I leave the house as long as he's free to be where the girls are. I cannot confine him or he goes nuts. I keep believing he'll (actually we'll) get past it. I'm sure you will too.

I would imagine with Amy confining her reminds her of all the past stuff and brings on the unwanted behavior. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, it's good to know that I'm not alone in this!  I'm sorry for your problems though. I know the trainer said it's best to keep them confined, but sometimes those "one size fits all" solutions don't necessarily work. It could be worse. I'm so glad I bought the Bissel SpotBot! At least I don't have stains on my carpets.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> Well, it's good to know that I'm not alone in this!  I'm sorry for your problems though. I know the trainer said it's best to keep them confined, but sometimes those "one size fits all" solutions don't necessarily work. It could be worse. I'm so glad I bought the Bissel SpotBot! At least I don't have stains on my carpets.


Because I've bought every gadget known to man (woman) in the past, I didn't buy the SpotBot, but with your testimonial, maybe I should. ound: Is it easy to use?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

he's still a baby. there's 2 things i've used that work wonders for my dog who had , and i say had SA. one is comfot zone with DAP, it's a liquid that's plug into a unit intot he wall, it releases phermones that smell similar to their moms. they last about a month i keep them plugged in all the time. the other things is canine lulubies. i play it when i leave, their lulubies with a heartbeat, the hearbeat soothes them as well. i know there's alot out there and i had to deal with SA with my 3 year old, it took several months but the above items really helped. also, i leave a smelly tshirt on his pillow when i leave. keep in mind, when you leave, what you do should be very different than what goes on during the day. that way he begins to associate that routeen with you leaving and understand you will be back. agian, he's just a baby and could be dealing with missing his mom. is it possible to get a blanket from the breeder that has his moms scent. that worked for us when we got our puppy. don't get frustrated, it will all work out, puppies are a handfull but how you address this and deal with it will ultimately make for a welladjusted dog. just stick it out! it will get better.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Amy's 4 years old


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy has come such a long way. I think with her background, even though she is 4 yrs, you have to treat her like a puppy. 

I leave mine for 4-5 hrs a day. Kodi is housebroken, so I know he doesn't do anything. Shelby I am not too sure of. If she is peeing on my rugs, I can't find it unless I take my shoes off and walk around. If my foot gets wet, then she peed on the carpet. However, she has been very good the past month. No accidents. Yesterday, she was very, very good. Used the pad all day. She even rang the bells once, but I think it was just a fluke.

If you have to leave Amy alone with the run of the house, then I think you have to be prepared for these accidents.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Christy,

When I first got Sophie and had to leave her for a few hours, she would also go nuts and demolish things in her pen. Then I bought a Kong, filled it with canned dog food and froze it. I put the Kong in her pen when I left and it totally distracted her, as she was so busy trying to lick/eat the food out that she didn't notice me leaving..

As she got old she got better..but then I did get Gabriel and now they just jump up on their pillow and lie down together when we go out..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jen,

Gucci has had alot of separation anxiety, and though I'd love to pinpoint a reason, I think some dogs are just more prone to it, personality-wise. How many times did you leave her with 'free roam', successfully?

So far, that has been the 'best' solution for us, free roam. She will sit at the front door and look out the glass inset and just look out and watch for me to come home..and this is even when other family members are home. Although, if someone else is home with her, she tends to 'whine and cry', but if she's all alone, she's quiet. (I've filmed her).

As far as accidents? I leave a pee pad out for her. Has Amy ever used those? And 90% of the time, she'll hold it til' I get home because she knows I take her straight out, the other 9%, she'll use the pad...and then there is the once in a blue moon she'll pee on the floor .

I would try putting out a pad for Amy and see if that helps? If not, maybe consider another place to keep her? What about an xpen someplace where she doesnt' feel 'confined'.

I think it does get better...But I don't think it ever completely goes away. My husband is out of town right now, and Gucci has been upset about that!! Very whiny at night. But this morning, I put on my coat to leave and run a few errands and I bent down to scratch her head and tell her bye and she crawled in between my legs and was TREMBLING and shaking SOO bad, Gosh..I felt SO sorry for her, so I ended up walking outside, and turned back to see her frantically scratching at the door.  *sigh* I ended up going back to get her and I just took her with me! lol, I know I can't do that everytime, but since I was just running to the office and for milk, it was ok. for her to tag along.

I really hope this was just because she's already upset that my DH is gone, and not some type of SA relapse. lol. 

But I think with Amy's history, you are doing a wonderful job of building her confidence and security and I do think in a year from now, she will have improved tremendously!

Hugs,
Kara and Gucci :kiss:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your input! I'm always looking for what it is I'm doing wrong when she "messes up". Twice today, she's had accidents. Once, I ran out for coffee (Dunkin Donuts run ) and once just to bring Jess next door to play. Both times she did it in front of my husband...looked right at him & pooped on the floor. She had just been walked too. I'm getting really ticked off:frusty:. I'm trying so hard, I wish she would just stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my dog use to pee as well, the trainer told me that dogs who have sa issues, peeing gives them a sense of relief from their stressful situation. a dog needs to be occupied for 20 minutes after you leave, that's usually when SA kicks in if they have it. have you tried the kongs filled with treats? that works wonders, i use to put turkey in my and stick it inthe freezer, that way it was harder formy dog to get it out and kept him busy. i took 2 days in the beginning and would come and go every 5 minutes working up to 30 minutes. then it was an hours, etc. it just takes time., our dogs SA didn't start until last year, we hadn't settled him well into out florida condo and when we returned to cleveland, he was a different dog. so, i think it can happen anytime, plus the havs are more pron to SA.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Treats have NEVER worked for Gucci. She won't touch anything I leave her, not even her favorite stuff in a Kong or treat ball, not even the homemade jerky! lol I wish that would've worked.

Jen, is anything different? The weather? Rain? Visitors? That's also been a problem in housebreaking for me, is if someone is 'visiting', Gucci won't go outside out of fear she'll miss something.

I know its frustrating, I'd go back to basics if she's even having accidents while you are home. Atleast 3-4 days of heavy supervision and extra trips outside.

Kara


----------

